# Translate 1982 732I E23 Fuse block from German To English



## Fokyl (Jul 16, 2012)

I just procured a 1982 732 that does not run. I want to understand the fuse layout but the fuse block cover on the left front fender underhood is very hard to read due to damage and the remaining words are in German.

The attachment shows the my fuse block. 

There is some difference between the 732 fuse block cover text and what I have found in the 82 733 BMW electrical trouble shooting guide, in that the #7 fuse current rating for the 733 is shows 8 Amps and the fuse block cover the same fuse is 16Amps. 

I have played with translating the text on my fuse block cover and it mostly agrees. If there is any one with a comprehensive list of the fuse description layout or anyone who has a legible cover please let me know.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry, my E23 is plastic fuses not ceramic ones. Would try a big wreckers - you might be able to score an english one. E-bay?.


----------



## Fokyl (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks. Eventually I will ust verify all the circuits...


----------

